# Full Sized R2D2 in wood and plastic plans



## wthierry (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, My name is Wes Thierry, I have had a cnc machine for about 2 years now, and have used it for various projects, signs, plaques, gifts, etc... However I recently took on a project to give back to the community in my own way. I have built many different versions of r2d2's (full sized) over the years, and many of them depended on outsourcing parts.... I recently decided to try to create a blog that shows how to CNC build one in detail, many parts are wood or mdf, and a few parts are styrene plastic (I know, not really part of the forum) but because wood is involved I thought I would share my blog with you all here. www.westhierry.net , I would love it if some of you would take a look and post your thoughts 

Wes


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool Wes,

Clearly an example of craftsmanship

Nice work.

Jeff


----------



## wthierry (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks! Even if you dont have a cnc, and have skilled woodworking skills you can adapt the plans for you own tools.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool!

I've got a friend locally that is much better than I am with tools, and he just finished a life sized Tardis out of maple.

(For those that don't know, Tardis is the British telephone booth shaped traveling device of Dr. Who)

John


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, this rocks, Wes! _...I bet he doesn't have a bad motivator! :nerd:_ 

My husband wants one now. And I suppose he expects me to build it for him! (He also wants a 'Robbie' and a 'Bender' to go with his Tom Servo.) I love it! I skimmed over your blog very quickly. You probably answered this already, but how long did it take you to make it?


----------

